# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: ساختن فیلم از چند عکس در video grabber

## sajioo

سلام دوستان
راستش می خواستم بدونم آیا می شه با video grabber  چند عکس پشت سر هم رو به فیلم تبدیل کرد؟
اگه می شه چطور؟
من در دموی کامپوننتم چند تا چیز پیدا کردم که به همین منظور بود اما درست کار نمی کرد. یعنی من اصلا سر در نیاوردم که چطوری باید باهاش کار کرد.
اگه دوستان در این موارد اطلاعاتی دارند ممنون می شم کمکم کنند. :متفکر:

----------


## Felony

Video Grabber رو خیلی وقته باهاش کار نکردم و یادم نمیاد این قابلیت رو داشت یا نه ولی یادمه قبلا با Video Lab این کار رو انجام داده بودم .

----------


## sajioo

آقا نه من این کامپوننت رو پیدا کردم نه بلدم باهاش کار کنم.
کسی با video grabber بلده؟

----------

